# Belkin Fire Flipblade stand



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I didn't really need anything, but I had an Amazon Kindle Accessory Store 30% voucher, so I picked up this little Belkin stand. Don't you just love when something has a great design, is very well made and works? It's small and light and opens with the touch of a button. It holds my Fire securely in portrait or landscape even with my TPU backer on it. Just mentioning in case anyone needs something like this.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one of those - I actually keep it in my kitchen drawer for using with my Fire or my iPad for cooking.  It's a nifty little design.  And that reminds me I still have my 30% off voucher too - need to find something to use it for!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just ordered this: 

VERY inexpensive and VERY portable. . . . .

And, I'll note, while browsing randomly around Amazon, I saw that they have an iPad holder that mounts to the underside of your cabinets for use in the kitchen!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just ordered this:
> 
> VERY inexpensive and VERY portable. . . . .


I have that one. I use it for my basic Kindle and the Fire. It works great, and folds up pretty small for travel.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, I'll note, while browsing randomly around Amazon, I saw that they have an iPad holder that mounts to the underside of your cabinets for use in the kitchen!


I saw one of those at Ross a few months ago, marked way down, and I have kicked myself multiple times for not getting it when I saw it!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I have one of those - I actually keep it in my kitchen drawer for using with my Fire or my iPad for cooking. It's a nifty little design. And that reminds me I still have my 30% off voucher too - need to find something to use it for!


I just saw your post, Meemo. If I had seen it yesterday I would have reminded you that I think yesterday was the deadline for using the voucher. Did you get to use it? Sure hope so!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just ordered this:
> 
> VERY inexpensive and VERY portable. . . . .


I like the way it folds up so small.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> I just saw your post, Meemo. If I had seen it yesterday I would have reminded you that I think yesterday was the deadline for using the voucher. Did you get to use it? Sure hope so!


I did use it last night -I just checked - the deadline is July 10 (for anyone else who's sitting on one).

I ended up getting a new case for my Fire. I've found recently that I prefer a case on my iPad that's not like a book, but just covers the sides and back. When I saw a leather one for the Fire I decided to give it a try - no reviews on it so I feel like a guinea pig - but it's sold and shipped by Amazon so I can return it if I hate it. I got the purple, it also comes in red or black. I also ordered a sleeve to use if I'm putting it in my purse - ordered both on one order & got the discount on both items. 

If I like this combo there may be some Fire covers up for sale on the Buy/Sell board soon!





Oh, and I got a $5 credit for mp3 downloads too - I do love Amazon!!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have this one, Belkin Adjustable Flipblade when it was introduced for $12.99 on Amazon, now priced from $24-50. Did also buy the one like Ann has, but gave as gift as I liked the plate holder better for on the go.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380436744357+&item=380436744357&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466

I also have a 4" plate holder, perfect to throw in bag when going out, and found in all craft & dollar stores for less than $1.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Will the Belkin stand hold the Fire in a cover?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

rlkubi said:


> Will the Belkin stand hold the Fire in a cover?


It holds mine in this cover:
http://www.boxwave.com/amazon-kindle-fire-cases-and-covers/fairway-amazon-kindle-fire-case/bwpdd/vmf-zpzp/


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I love the thriftiness of my $2 business card holder from Staples...


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

rlkubi said:


> Will the Belkin stand hold the Fire in a cover?


Have used mine for a K4, KT, Fire, and Galaxy Tab 7+, all with covers. Actuall like it with covers as it doesn't sink into groove of holder, and instead sits on edge of bottom holder making controls easily available.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I tried the Belkin Fire Flipblade stand with the Belkin Verve Tab Folio for Kindle Fire the Fire didn't fit in the stand with the front cover folded back, it semi-fit if the front cover open to the side, but the fire didn't feel stable in the stand. I returned the Belkin Fire Flipblade stand & AmazonBasics Portable Fold-Up Travel Stand which works perfectly with the Fire in the Belkin case.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

laurie_lu said:


> I love the thriftiness of my $2 business card holder from Staples...


I have one of those, and I can't believe I never thought of using it this way. Mine doesn't have a lip, so my Touch isn't as firmly propped, but it works. Thanks!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I just purchased this one, and it is perfect for taking with you anywhere. 1/4" x 5 1/4" folds flat. $5.99.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> I just purchased this one, and it is perfect for taking with you anywhere. 1/4" x 5 1/4" folds flat. $5.99.


I have that one too, and it's great!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> Have used mine for a K4, KT, Fire, and Galaxy Tab 7+, all with covers. Actuall like it with covers as it doesn't sink into groove of holder, and instead sits on edge of bottom holder making controls easily available.


After having used it for awhile now, I agree and will go you one further: in vertical mode, the Fire is less likely to turn off when you have a TPU cover. (There is an issue with the on/off button being on the bottom of the Fire. I agree with Steve Jobs on this one: on/off buttons are a waste of space and no device should have them).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> (There is an issue with the on/off button being on the bottom of the Fire. I agree with Steve Jobs on this one: on/off buttons are a waste of space and no device should have them).


And yet both my iPod Touch and iPad both have on/off switches. Or maybe it's just buttons he didn't like.


Looking through the stands here...

Betsy


----------

